# Hello from Texas



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a new member but have lurked here for a while. A "while" meaning...... long enough to know that this is a nice place and that there are some knowlagable folks here.

Presently, I have a 4 YO gelded QH and a 6 YO QH/TB mixed mare.... both recently aquired and both victims of neglect.

I'm an old guy and my wife and I had horses off and on for years. At one time, we had five.
Thing is though, it's been several years since we had any at all and I seem to have forgotten quite a bit. Reading the various post here has helped me a lot. 

So, I wanted to say...... Thanks to all of you.

DGW


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow member of the old geezer club.
Is riding horses like riding a bike, you never forget how? Hmmm. Guess it all depends on how much you can remember :wink:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments, GWD! We are glad to have you with us.

Mike


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Always Interested (Jan 8, 2009)

How are you. I was wondering what part of Texas you are from? I'm from Humble. Thanks, looking forward to chatting.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome! Even though you've been a member longer than I have. Glad you can enjoy the forum, I know I do


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you were able to get some helpful information from here!


----------

